# 2D to 3D Konverter und PC-Spiele



## PC GAMER (10. September 2011)

HALLO 
Ich habe eine kurze frage. Es gibt ja Monitore die von einem 2D bild in ein 3D bild konvertieren wie z.B. Samsung SyncMaster T27A950 68,5 cm widescreen TFT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör könnte man damit auch in 3D Spielen?
Ich will mir es nicht kaufen aber ich frag mich ob es funktionieren würde.


----------



## DAEF13 (10. September 2011)

Was sollte einem das nützen, wenn man eh fast jedes 3D Spiel in 3D ausgeben kann?
Die Leistung ist vielleicht besser, aber ich denke nicht, dass man damit ein perfektes 3D Erlebnis haben kann 
(Wobei man mit Shutterbrille eh nicht von perfekt reden kann - mich würde das nerven -> ich bin schon auf Kontaktlinsen umgestiegen, weil ich Brillen nervig finde )


----------



## PC GAMER (10. September 2011)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Was sollte einem das nützen, wenn man eh fast jedes 3D Spiel in 3D ausgeben kann?


 
3D und AMD geht ja irgendwie schlecht. NV hat ja diese Brille da braucht man nur einen 3D Monitor.
Die Frage ist für die AMD Grafikkarten Betreiber.(z.B. ICH)


----------



## Painkiller (12. September 2011)

> (Wobei man mit Shutterbrille eh nicht von perfekt reden kann - mich würde das nerven -> ich bin schon auf Kontaktlinsen umgestiegen, weil ich Brillen nervig finde )


Shutterbrillen sind immer noch besser als die Pol-Brillen. Wer mal einen Film wie Avatar auf Shutterbrillen gesehen hat, will die Teile nicht mehr missen.  



> 3D und AMD geht ja irgendwie schlecht.


Geht sehr wohl. 
AMD HD3D Technology



> NV hat ja diese Brille da braucht man nur einen 3D Monitor


Du brauchst dazu eine potente Grafikkarte, da die Frames halbiert werden. Also am besten vom Schlag einer GTX570/580. Dazu noch ein Nvidia Vision-Set und einen 120Hz-Monitor.


----------



## Zeto89 (19. September 2011)

Alles blödsinn was hier erzählt wird.
Ich werde mir den T27A950 demnächst kaufen, es gibt genügend Reviews bei Youtube wo das Spielen ohne Nvidia Brille und Ati Grafikarten möglich ist.
Der Monitor bringt seinen eigennen 3D Converter mit heist alle 2D signale werden Umgewandelt selbst im Betriebsystem hat man einen 3D Effekt.
Es mag nicht die beste Lösung sein, da viel Ghosting effekte enstehen aber eine gute Alternative ist das trozdem!
PS3 funktioniert auch wunderbar in 3D.

Ich muss mich an dieser stelle nochmal selbst krregieren.
Der Samsung Wandelt natürlich nicht alle 2D signale zu 3D um.
Es wird vorausgesetzt das die Source 3D bietet.
Also sollte man für das betriebsystem einen Treiber haben.
Ob man sich TriDef dazu kaufen muss bleibt für mich noch offen.

Grüße


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2011)

> Alles blödsinn was hier erzählt wird.
> Ich werde mir den T27A950 demnächst kaufen, es gibt genügend Reviews bei Youtube wo das Spielen ohne Nvidia Brille und Ati Grafikarten möglich ist.


Blödsinn? Was denn zum Beispiel?
Zum Thema 3D + Konverter: Es hat niemand behauptet, das der Monitor nicht 2D in 3D umwandeln kann. Und diese Tatsache ist dem TE auch bekannt. Siehe erster Post.  Seine andere Frage war, ob 3D mit AMD-Karten möglich ist. Auch darauf hat er eine passende Antwort gefunden. Ich kann hier also beim besten Willen keinen Blödsinn feststellen.


----------

